# Dark - Stagione finale. 27 giugno.



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2020)

Netflix annuncia la data ufficiale per la terza (e ultima) stagione di Dark, la serie Tv tedesca sui viaggi nel tempo che ha stupito tutti.

27 giugno, data simbolica perché coincide con il giorno dell'Apocalisse nella serie TV.

Non è ancora chiaro se la terza stagione avrà il doppiaggio in inglese, in seguito all'emergenza Covid che ha bloccato il lavoro dei doppiatori.

Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Zanc9 (26 Maggio 2020)

Una delle serie che più mi ha stupito in assoluto. Un modo di narrare gli eventi che mi ha ricordato tantissimo Lost (che io al contrario di molti ho adorato anche nel finale) e un cliche come i viaggi nel tempo utilizzato divinamente. Una serie da guardare col taccuino in mano per segnarsi i personaggi e i vari legami, e questo è un altro punto a favore secondo me...ti costringe a concentrarti e fare qualche sforzo mentale in più che spesso ti fa sobbalzare sul divano quando realizzi da solo alcune connessioni ed alcune vicende. Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che abbiano sviluppato un finale equilibrato, deve spiegare alcune cose ma assolutamente non tutto...un po' come Lost secondo me questa serie merita un finale il giusto "criptico" esattamente come è stata tutta la sua trama


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2020)

È una delle serie che aspettavo di più. Come Arthdal Chronicles, Stranger Things, la seconda storia didi Hillhouse e gli anime de L'attacco dei Giganti (questo è quello che aspetto con più impazienza) e The Promised Neverland (ma anche la serie sulla seconda era del Signore degli Anelli che però a differenza delle altre non è ancora cominciata).
Sicuramente Dark è una delle migliori serie netflix, complicata ma molto bella. Tanti intrecci tra i personaggi, alcune cose che magari puoi prevedere prima che vengano mostrate ma che comunque ti danno l'impatto giusto e ti lasciano soddisfatto.
Dovrò sicuramente rispolverare tutte le relazioni tra i vari personaggi tra presente, passato e futuro. Facevo già fatica a stare dietro alla storia mentre seguivo la prima e seconda stagione (viste di seguito), figuriamoci dopo la pausa di un bel po' di mesi. In più non ho una buona memoria, un bel ripasso è d'obbligo. Ma ci sarà il doppiaggio in italiano? Perché non so se seguire coi sottotitoli questa serie che necessita anche uno "sforzo mentale"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dovrò sicuramente rispolverare tutte le relazioni tra i vari personaggi tra presente, passato e futuro. Facevo già fatica a stare dietro alla storia mentre seguivo la prima e seconda stagione (viste di seguito), figuriamoci dopo la pausa di un bel po' di mesi. In più non ho una buona memoria, un bel ripasso è d'obbligo. Ma ci sarà il doppiaggio in italiano? Perché non so se seguire coi sottotitoli questa serie che necessita anche uno "sforzo mentale"



Esatto, rewatch d'obbligo altrimenti si rischia di non ricordare i dettagli e non godersi tutto!
Che poi l'avevo fatto anche l'anno scorso, prima della seconda stagione... ma già comincio a dimenticare qualcosina.

Secondo me se non c'è il doppiaggio in inglese non ci sarà nemmeno quello in italiano... però per ora sono solo ipotesi!


----------



## numero 3 (31 Maggio 2020)

Serie molto bella e impegnativa, si nota molto che è una produzione europea con molti spunti, dialoghi e fotografia con punti morti che rendono tutto molto più intenso.
Serve in effetti un libretto degli appunti per riprendere la terza serie, spero non ci deluda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2020)

Nuovo trailer, attenzione... forse troppo spoileroso.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovo trailer, attenzione... forse troppo spoileroso.



Non guardo..non guardo..non guardo.. non guardo.


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Giugno 2020)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi il 27, serie che fino a qualche mese fa era troppo sottovalutata e solo ora finalmente sta avendo i giusti riconoscimenti. Miglior serie originale Netflix a mani basse


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2020)

Disponibile, il doppiaggio multilingua c'è.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2020)

Uhm... la terza stagione non mi è piaciuta per nulla ed il finale ancora meno...
Il livello di genialità e complessità era già adeguato, qui hanno strafatto e raggiunto un punto di non accessibilità e incomprensione.

E il finale invece è di un clichè e di un banale...

Non so, devo ragionarci su e pensarci. Magari cambio idea approfondendo alcune cose che non mi sono chiare, ma ora come ora sono delusissimo.


----------



## cris (1 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Netflix annuncia la data ufficiale per la terza (e ultima) stagione di Dark, la serie Tv tedesca sui viaggi nel tempo che ha stupito tutti.
> 
> 27 giugno, data simbolica perché coincide con il giorno dell'Apocalisse nella serie TV.
> 
> ...



La sto guardando, bella serie nella 1 e 2 stagione.

la terza stagione l'ho iniziata da un paio di giorni, mi sta mettendo un po in difficoltà a seguire il filo, non nascondo.

Con l'aggiunta della dimensione parallela si è reso tutto piu (troppo?) complicato e ingarbugliato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> La sto guardando, bella serie nella 1 e 2 stagione.
> 
> la terza stagione l'ho iniziata da un paio di giorni, mi sta mettendo un po in difficoltà a seguire il filo, non nascondo.
> 
> Con l'aggiunta della dimensione parallela si è reso tutto piu (troppo?) complicato e ingarbugliato



Preparati a esplodere, gli episodi 6-7 della terza sono il delirio del casino 
Sì, decisamente troppo casino nella stagione 3...


----------



## Pit96 (2 Luglio 2020)

Qualcuno ha capito il finale?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ovvero come fa Claudia a cambiare tutto? Perché non l'aveva fatto anche nel passato? Cosa è cambiato stavolta?


Poi ci sarebbero tante cose che probabilmente non ho ancora capito, ma questa è quella che proprio non mi torna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito il finale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purtroppo non c'è una spiegazione vera e propria.
Lo capisce e basta. Succede solo per la prima volta perché 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



come detto da lei nel terzo mondo originale non esistevano i viaggi nel tempo prima dell'azione di Tannhaus, quindi le regole degli altri due mondi (generati con la scissione e in seguito a una frattura dellospazio tempo)non si applicano ad esso.
In pratica il terzo mondo è sempre stato nascosto e nessuno ci aveva pensato. Se qualcuno avesse avuto questa intuizione il caos poteva essere risolto prima. Possiamo solo ipotizzare che Claudia abbia avuto questa intuzione quando "il tempo si ferma" durante le apocalissi, (lei pensa a regina che in qualche modo dovrebbe essere viva da qualche parte, essendo fuori dagl giro incestuoso che durava da generazioni). Il momento dell'apocalisse è il momento in cui è possibile quantisticamente avere una deviazione dal corso degli eventi, come succede a Martha e Jonas.
Quindi si è sdoppiata anche Claudia. Una che morirà, e una che ha capito come risolvere le cose.


Purtroppo quella è la spiegazione più deludente e banale che arriva proprio nell'ultimo episodio, dal nulla.

Tutto ilresto, a fatica, dopo qualche giorno l'ho capito abbastanza bene. e ho cambiato in parte il giudizio.
L'ultimo episodio continua a non piacermi ma i lresto è geniale una volta che si capisce.
Cioé, il paradosso di Martha e i giri che fa non li avevo mica capiti e sono qualcosa di spaccacervelli una volta che ne vieni a capo.

Altra roba che io proprio non avevo capito prima di guardare l'albero genealogico ufficiale, ma che è fondamentale:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il figlio di Martha, la triade, è il marito di Agnes e il padre di Tronte. Il nonno di Ulrich. Al tempo stesso il tizio è figlio e bisnonno di Martha. Un loop incestuoso terrificante che fa capire perché Adam volesse eliminare il figlio e lo avesse individuato come l'origine.



Consiglio di guardare questo video che può aiutare. Martha la spiega al minuto 21, ma spiega un po' tutto.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non c'è una spiegazione vera e propria.
> Lo capisce e basta. Succede solo per la prima volta perché
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



sì, credo di aver capito ora, anche se la cosa non mi convince troppo. Perché Jonas e Martha si sdoppiavano sempre, erano dentro al ciclo, mentre lei lo fa solo una volta dopo infinite volte in cui non l'aveva fatto. Fino alla fine ho sperato che in qualche modo il ciclo degli eventi ripartisse (magari senza che Jonas e Martha se ne accorgessero), perché non vedevo altri modi possibili per interromperlo, ma hanno scelto di mettere questo escamotage di Claudia che ha l'intuizione. 
Anch'io ho scoperto dopo, andando su Internet, che il figlio di Martha era il marito di Agnes e quindi non solo la fine di tutto, ma anche l'inizio. Da qui anche la frase "il principio è la fine, e la fine il principio" come può essere ricondotta ad altri momenti.



Comunque alla fine credo sia stata una serie pazzesca da quanto è stata curata, dal numero gigantesco di particolari, collegamenti, relazioni ecc. 
Sicuramente una delle migliori mai fatte (il che non implica che sia la mia preferita), scervellotica, intricatissima, ma soddisfacente, anche perché ti fa pensare.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



tra l'altro quando Martha parla di come Jonas sia sia vivo che morto mi era proprio venuto in mente l'esempio del gatto di Schrodinger di cui aveva accennato un mio professore di chimica. E qualche episodio dopo l'hanno messo come incipit di puntata 


. L'unica cosa che non è andata a segno con me è la parte emozionale. Non mi sentivo legato a nessun personaggio in particolare, non mi ha preso lo stomaco. Ma è più una cosa personale e soggettiva questa. La serie la ritengo comunque di livello assoluto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sì, la serie resta comunque eccezionale. Subito ero rimasto abbastanza deluso dalla terza, ma giorno dopo giorno ci ripenso e sto cambiando idea.
Si possono criticare sicuramente alcune cose della stagione finale ma nel complesso è un'opera mastodontica.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Luglio 2020)

capolavoro.


----------

